# Canadian Nationals



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

We are just camping a few more days before heading home from the Nationals this year. It was so freakin hot, it was rediculous for this time of year. Baked the poor bitches who were always on in the afternoon, the boys got the morning cool. 

Kenna showed in BC specialty, placing 4th in the open. And in the National we did nothing. She did not like the heat at all, plus she is one who doesn't like to show much. But we are hoping she is pregnant and should have a better idea on that front soon.

Cody the boy we picked up (he was delivered by his handler from California) needs to gain the weight Kenna needs to lose. He is beautifuly tempered boy, just needs some conditioning. He of course didn't know us from a hole in the wall, so wouldn't double to move out. Still placed 4th int the BC specialty and 5th Open male at the National.

Connor was pulled from the veteran class, he was slightly favoring a back leg from getting the the vehicle. He is quite clumsie. No one could believe his age though. Connor is 8.5 yrs and only has two white whiskers, no graying and no slowing down.

Congrads to Kenna's Breeders (Sharon and Stuart Birch) on their co-owned boy AmCh.CanGVCh.Karizma's Ike of Edale on his Best of Breed at the National. And huge congrads for Am.Sel.Can.Ch.Edale's Eddison on going Select (their first homebred select!). Go Eddie!!!

I will have some pictures to share once I get home, the quality is not the best as the show did not have great lighting and I was having a hard time with my flash.

krisk


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So upset I didn't get to go... can I stop working all together so I can go to these things? 

Can't wait for the photo's and congrats on the placements.

I heard it was a hot one, wish you guys would of had last weeks weather to work in.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am so glad Eddie went Select! I hoped he would. It was a long flight from Indiana for him. Good news on Ike too!

I was just looking at pics of Harmonia's Gypsy who went Select also. Lovely black bitch. We hope to be taking our bitch to her sire, Woodside's High Voltage, this fall.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes we were thrilled for Eddie (Kenna's cousin) I have photos of him and Ike to share later (when I get home). Moving shots unfortunately are poor to none as the lighting was the pits. Have others to share too. That black bitch was outstanding. I watched her in the Maturity (she did go Maturity Victrix as well, and I belive she was last years Futurity Victrix), then watched her give a good run for BOS (she did end up 3rd Select). She is very smooth and one of the most consistant dogs through out the weekend. I have some pictures of her too.

krisk


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Who did you breed Kenna to?

Getting excited here to go to the US National. We are hot again here in the midwest. Sure hope fall weather returns by then.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

We bred her to Woodside's Al Capone. As we believe (after a sperm check) that Connor was our problem. Unfortunatly he has too low of a count. Both of the Edale male (Eddie and Ike) were state side and Kenna did a 5 month cycle. So when her handler offered her boy (who is a proven stud and producing nicely) we decided to go with him.

krisk


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope the breeding goes well! Always exciting and stressful at the same time.

Marked Catalogue Canada
http://gsdcc.homestead.com/GSDCC__MARKED_National_Catalogue_2011_.pdf


----------

